# PS3 Region?



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Can someone let me know what region DVDs the PS3 plays or it muti region,
Thanks.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Not multi region just plays the usual ones all uk players do without hacks ie not ones from the States R1.


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Having a browse though some 80s sci-fi movies on ebay but some are r1, some real classics just bought "silent running" :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Some people rip them and then play on PS3.


----------

